# cpc practice exam



## LBroome (Mar 31, 2013)

Does anyone have any up to date practice exam material they can email me at
lbroome@sc.rr.com  I am taking the exam for the 2nd time 04/20/13...Got a 64 the first time...Thanks to all who reply ....I really need the help.
Lori


----------

